
The Tiny West Virginia Town Haunted by an NSA Secret - ryan_j_naughton
https://theintercept.com/2017/08/12/film-the-tiny-west-virginia-town-haunted-by-an-nsa-secret/
======
cbisnett
I'm not sure if the people interviewed knew or not but the main reason the
governor declined to purchase the base for $1 was due to the high renovation
costs to turn it into a prison and the operating costs for a facility that
large. This is an entire base with numerous buildings and neighborhoods. It is
esentially a self-sufficient city.

[http://www.wvgazettemail.com/news/20160726/sugar-grove-
navy-...](http://www.wvgazettemail.com/news/20160726/sugar-grove-navy-base-in-
pendleton-county-sells-for-112m)

------
086421357909764
I don't see anything haunting the city, is the general census that NSA
shouldn't exist and that their presence somehow is causing harm or issue?

